# Person3 In Da HOUSE!



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

Ok just had to be silly...

Hm...How many incarnations of me can there be? Person10?

So um yeah. I'm in the house...yep...hi guys. Kinda nice, this new look. I feel like it's like walking into a new house.

Man Revelation you are a godsend for getting this back up ...and I don't even think I believe in god! Thank you so much. I hope you can find some time to breathe!

Oh checkit my new quote guys...I like it a lot. :roll: 8)


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2004)

I love the 2nd quote! I remember that topic!! Good times


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2004)

Pure Narcotic in Da House here, formally known as nadidas2003. I miss the old dp website, this place just isnt the same


----------



## GavinD (Aug 10, 2004)

dont like the new emoticons. :? :shock: :wink:


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Enngirl here. Wow, I can't believe you guys got this site up so fast. Thanks!


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

Lauren: Thank you!

Nadidas! I didn't know you lived a few hours away from me! Small world! I went to school at the Art Institute of Dallas, four years ago...lived near Royal Lane and 75.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2004)

Arrrggghhh! What happened?!? 

I was only gone for a couple weeks...oh well now I got a new ID


----------

